
What should a 25 year old do to get hired as a CTO in 10-15 years? - FahadUddin92
What can young talent do to become technically strong and capable enough to be a CTO of large&#x2F;mid size company in next 10-15 years?
======
dig247
I see two basic paths, Corporate/Enterprise or Startup. One requires insane
amounts of ladder climbing and political posturing but may have better(more
stable) base pay. The startup path may be a bit more risky but could get you
there faster. You can start a company that you believe has a good chance of
being acquired (I suggest something that falls in the 500k-5 million range)
That could drastically reduce the timeline. I think you would learn more about
the actual job vs getting caught up in all the politics associated with mid to
large sized companies as you move towards your goal.

------
olivierduval
Working hard, being curious, have a lot of different experiences... and always
trying to understand how a technology fit to a business or organisational need
or constraint Some technologies are best to move fast, other to recrut cheap,
and so on... In general, all CxO jobs require a good/deep understanding of 1)
the field (technology, finance...) 2) how people work together in an
organisation... and how to make them work to get some specific result under
constraints (timing, finance..) 3) how the business work and why the company
is successful.. or not: strength, weakness,

------
rubyfan
Very much depends on the company but here’s what I think helps, perhaps in
this order...

1\. Be really good at Powerpoint

2\. Be really good at explaining technology to non-technical people

3\. Conversely be really good at understanding the business domain you work in

4a. Spend 15 years either at a big four consultancy

4b. Spend 15 years at the company you intend to be CTO at and be good at
corporate politics

5\. Have a super technical wingman who is loyal (and doesn’t want the CTO job)

------
sharemywin
At a larger company:

\- you obviously need to move to management.

\- usually requires(do most of the managers have mbas?) an mba at a larger
company.

\- could transition into project management then into resource management

\- be really good at what you do and out work everyone hours wise.

\- make sure your contributions are noticed up the chain.

------
sharemywin
Traditional: 1\. Progressively get better and better roles at similar size
companies(or same company) Possibly Faster: 2\. Get better roles at smaller
company get to CTO(probably much faster) and then move to bigger and bigger
companies.

------
eshlomo
Start with becoming small startup CTO tommorow. If it succeed then mission
acomplished and if not, re-evalute again inly.much smarter this time.

